# Custom tank and hardline build...



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a MkI TT, and didn't want to run a typical "store bought" tank. I decided on three 5" round tanks. I original figured it would save me some room, but turns out that's not really going to happen...

Here is a look at the beginnings of the tank fab.

First found the center lines and measured the spacing of the ports.










Cut the holes.










Then just tacked the bungs in, because I don't have anything to save the threads at the moment. Welded the end caps.



















More to come soon. I am still waiting on fittings. They were said to be on back order till early this week. Other than the wait for them, I am all set to start bending the lines.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Definately in to see the rest of this:beer:


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

looks good, if you have a plug or something that will fit in the threads you can just put that in but not so its really tight and that will protect your threads


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Love the custom tank! Why so many ports? In for updates :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.:beer:


I am planing to pick up some plugs and a tap, to chase the threads afterwards. I hope Lowes will have both. Doesn't look like a brass plug or fitting will work. The welds get to hot for the soft metal.

The outer ports are to link the tanks together, and the two inners on the middle tank are for the compressor inlets, the center one on the top is for the outlet. I still need to cut a hole for the drain port, once I figure out the exact mounting location. I will probably get that settled today.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

watching!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Interesting :beer: :beer:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

In to watch this. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A little more progress with the tanks...

First I had to weld the tanks together, so I used a piece of 3/16" on the backside.










Then finished the welding on the ports.










Figured out how I wanted them to sit behind the seat, and made the mounting brackets.










Another one of the bracket.










Bolts in on the backside.










From the front.



















I would liked to add one more bracket on the front side, before I will be 100% happy with it being secure.

Tomorrow I want to get the compressors mounted, and make the brackets for the water traps. After that I well be back to waiting on the fittings. While I wait I will most likely start figuring out the writing. Once it is all up and running, I will build the enclosure. That will be the exciting part!


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

This is awesome. Lets see the pics of the car


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Curious to see how this goes. I am building my TT now.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

interesting build. How many gallons totaling?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish i had welding skills lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Curious to see how this goes. I am building my TT now.



Nice! I would like to see what you have going on so far.:beer:


It is at 6.8 gallons. That is not factoring in the end caps. So it may be up to 7 as it is now.


The car is mostly stock at the moment. All I have done so far is a carbon spoiler add on, honey comb grill, black emblems, Seat lip spoiler, carbon wrapped headlight housings, and drl's. I only have a couple decent pictures, but will take some more when the suspension is done. Up coming plans are wheels, fenders, and custom paint. I am struggling to decide on a set on wheels, but will be ordering something by the end of the week. They will kick off the fender project. That will be exciting!



















These are older, but has only had minor changes since.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

what do you plan on doing with the tanks? polish, powder coat?


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

this is pretty rad. I would have probably put the ports on the back side though and hidden all of the lines.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Prime. said:


> this is pretty rad. I would have probably put the ports on the back side though and hidden all of the lines.


Not if hes hardlining:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They will be color matched to the car when I paint it. 

That is exactly why the ports are up front. No use going through the trouble of hard lines if you hide them.:beer:


I think I am taking the night off from working on this. Tomorrow I will definitely mount the compressors.


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Very interesting setup, cant wait to see it done! :thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> They will be color matched to the car when I paint it.
> 
> That is exactly why the ports are up front. * No use going through the trouble of hard lines if you hide them*.:beer:
> 
> ...


Not entirely true. I did hard lines on my setup and everything is under the floor. It's just nice to know if someone looks under there, they will see a nicer/cleaner setup.


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

martin13 said:


> Not entirely true. I did hard lines on my setup and everything is under the floor. It's just nice to know if someone looks under there, they will see a nicer/cleaner setup.


interesting build. and i second this ^^^^ i also have hardlines throughout the entire trunk and under the floor :thumbup: @joosey 

~mikey m.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

This I'm looking forward to. Glad to see a TT getting bagged in the Springs.

Nice Tool reference as well.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You just made his point, haha. 



martin13 said:


> Not entirely true. I did hard lines on my setup and everything is under the floor. *It's just nice to know if someone looks under there, they will see a nicer/cleaner setup.*


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Finally settled on a set of wheels, and placed the order. My motivation is high at the moment, so I will have updates later tonight. Good news is my fittings shipped today. Hopefully they will make it here before the weekend.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mounted the compressors.










Made some mounting brackets for the water traps.



















I did realize after looking at these pictures, I need to remake the right sides bracket. Because of the notched part, if will make the traps inlet face the wrong direction. I will redo that tomorrow, and get them mounted.

Also welded on a bracket for the front side of the tanks. 

Should be able to get the traps mounted, and hopefully start on the sound deadening and covers tomorrow.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I'm bagging my avant up in Denver. Glad to see more bagged Audis around - plenty of VWs, but you'll be number 2 for a bagged Audi that I know of.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Loving this build :beer::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Greedo said:


> I'm bagging my avant up in Denver. Glad to see more bagged Audis around - plenty of VWs, but you'll be number 2 for a bagged Audi that I know of.


:beer:


I got my fittings today. I haven't been so frustrated in a very long time...

Here is what I have so far.





























One more to go till the tanks are linked. Waiting one a tap for one of the bungs that I welded with a brass fitting in it. Some of the brass melted in the threads. I have to get the manifold mounted before I can get started with the other three. 

A question about ptc fittings, how many "clicks" should you hear to know that they sealed to the tube? I am getting one, but watched a youtube video where the guy claimed you should hear two.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I really don't hear any clicks I just push the line in until I see it move inside the fitting. Then pull the line back to make sure its on there.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I hear one click, and then can't pull it out. Should that mean it sealed?


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Big props to you for doing this - loving it so far. One thing to be weary of is the integrity of the welds. I had some issues in the areas where we shaved and welded the sides of my tanks with pinhole leaks. I'd highly suggest pressure testing all 3 tanks for 24 hours at @300psi - or even better, find a machine shop that has an x-ray machine and get a look at the welds. 

Watching this build :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Made some progress...

Finished the other link, and cut some wood to cover the sides.



















I don't care to hear a ton of noise, plus this acoustic foam looks pretty cool.

More work to be done, but...




























For some reason I can up short one fitting. So the water traps can't be plumed yet. I hope to start on the center section tomorrow. It will be a carbon piece, with a lexan window. My bulkhead fittings will run through it. Once that is in place, I can bend the other three lines. Then its time to pull it all out so I can get everything painted. A battery will sit between the compressors.

Other than the link lines, its been pretty fun so far


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

What schedule of pipe did you end up going with? I was planning On schedule 10. Also looks like you went with a mig welder. Was that just for easier access to that type of welder ? 

Thanks Dan


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I finally found some time for more progress...










and mounted the controller.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Dude loving the layout. Really solid design. Any better pics of the hardlines? That pic (no offense) makes it all look off.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks.:beer: That's the best I have at the moment. It got dark on me. I will take some in the light tomorrow. I do agree that the picture isn't exactly flattering.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Day time shots...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I found some time to put the bags in on sunday.










I have a pretty major issue... The neumatics ptc fittings that I have refuse to seal! With the hard lines I had three small to medium leaks. I decided to pull all of the hardlines out and replace the with the plastic line. I used the hose cutter, made sure to push them all of the way in. I left a little extra length to ensure that they wouldn't have any unneccesary tension on them, and they ALL leak!!!  I pulled them out one by one to trim them and reseat them, it didn't help any. I google searched leaky ptc's, and found someone suggesting to use a little silicone on the hose to insure that any nick or issue would seal. It sealed up half of the 11... I was able to air up and drive, but it will loose pressure when sitting without the compressor's to refill the tank. The bags themselves are 100% leak free. I became pretty furious yesterday, and decided since I need to buy new fittings anyway, I would cover the ptc ends and hose with jb-weld. Now, all but one is leak free... I am completely unhappy with these crap $4.50 a piece fittings. 

I am looking for suggestions on a quality compression fitting, that will guarantee a leak free fit. I would be nice to go with a flareless fitting, but don't mind if not. If I could get a link to your suggestion, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

It's honestly strange that you're having all the issues with leaking and PTC fittings. What kind of PTC fittings are you using? Sounds almost like they are the wrong kind or that they might be the "non-DOT" type fittings. I bought some cheaper plastic PTC's at first and had nothing but problems with them leaking. I then went to some DOT approved PTC fittings and haven't had a problem since. I've probably removed and reinserted the lines into my feed PTC's 20-25 times and they still don't leak an ounce of air.

Don't give up on them, they are good fittings and can be 100% leak free. You shouldn't have to use JB weld, that's for certain.

Are you putting any side load on any of the lines? If you are, and they are bigger lines 3/8" plus, it might be your problem. 1/4" lines are what I use and they are pretty forgiving, but the line from my compressor lead to my tank is 3/8" and it's more prone to leak due to side loads.

Good luck man, hope you figure it out. Build looks sick and I know how frustrating this can all be. Just don't give up. Air is fun, but it sure as hell isn't easy. Once you get it set though, you'll know it was all worth it.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have Numatics 3/8" with 3/8" line. I first tried them with hardline, then with the plastic. The plastic line has enough slack in them to not let any side tension happen. My guess is since they don't have the smaller tube to fit inside the hard or plastic tube they can easily leak. I had to order a couple extras after my first order of the Numatics, so I received a different brand fitting that does have the smaller tube inside, and two that I am using don't have any issues.

I found some compression fittings and ordered them last night. They were over $9 a piece, so I pray that they solve the problem. I will rebend the lines, just to make sure it's not a problem with my work. 

With compression fittings, should I tighten them by hand, then turn the compressors on while doing the final turns with a wrench? I know they will initially leak. The idea is to tighten them only until the seal, rather that go to tight and crush the ferrule to the point of not being able to seal. I NEED this to be right this time!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

PTC connectors only work very well with soft metal hardlines or plastic, they dont fair very well with hard metals like stainless.

With PTC fittings, you need to be deadly accurate with how far away the parallel lines are that go into the tank. If they are not entirely parallel or if they are even 1mm too long or short they will not seat properly with the o-rings. I would only ever run compression fittings with hardlines because they are far more forgiving when it comes to these issues


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> With PTC fittings, you need to be deadly accurate with how far away the parallel lines are that go into the tank. If they are not entirely parallel or if they are even 1mm too long or short they will not seat properly with the o-rings. I would only ever run compression fittings with hardlines because they are far more forgiving when it comes to these issues



I noticed the need to be extremely accurate when I started bending the tank links. I don't care to say how many feet of tubing I ended up wasting before getting what I thought would work,
to even push into the fittings. I can't wait for the new fittings to get here. I feel so uneasy driving with the leak. I need some peace of mind already!:laugh:


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

What are the chances you'll be able to bring this to OktDubberfest up in Breck on September 15-16?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

There is a slight possibility. It depends on my progress with the fender work. Do you have a link to anymore info on it?


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

Here's what I've got: 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...fest-2012-September-15-amp-16-Breckenridge-CO 

And for the cruise up: 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/501232-Cruise-to-OktDubberfest


----------



## soolow (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you should get rid of the comps because they get hot, and will melt the foam, just my 2 cents


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I too agree with the foam being extremely close to the heads of the compressors. If you want to do it effectively, add a cooling fan into each compressor compartment in order to transfer the heat away from the head of the compressor, making less of a hot spot :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

soolow said:


> I think you should get rid of the comps because they get hot, and will melt the foam, just my 2 cents


I have pulled the foam out already. I was unhappy with a portion of the setup, so I pulled it all out and made a false floor out of 1.5" square wood. I have been pretty busy with other portions of the project and haven't finalized the hard lines with the new fittings. I have it leak free at the moment, so I am just enjoying it fit a little while. 

A battery tray I made fit my Braille, that is mounted between the compressors.



















The wheels are finally finished, and should show up sometime later this week. When they do the fender work will begin.

The first look at them...










Not everyone is a fan of this color combo, but I have always loved the way it looks. This is the second set I have had finished this way, and can't wait to get them mounted!


----------

